# Smash or Pass?



## Cmpunk77 (Jun 27, 2019)

Basically would you hook up with the above person or not then suggest the next one

I will start

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Smash.


Alicia Fox


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Pass.

Scarlett Bordeaux?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Smash

Mandy Rose?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Smash.


Jessica Lucas?


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Pass

Nicole Kidman


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Pass

Rachel McAdams


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Pass 

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Pass

Peyton Royce


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

Smash

Billie Kay


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Pass

Lacey Evans


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

the fuck are those passes mayne. picky and elegant members of WF lol.

smash.

Nikki Cross.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Pass :quite:quite:quite

Charlotte Flair


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Smash

Stephanie McMahon


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Smash

Lacey Chabert


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Smash

Mila Kunis


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Pass

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Pass

Natalie Dormer


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash

Katie McGrath


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Eva Green


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

pass

Kate Hudson


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pass


Nao Nagasawa


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Smash until she can't no more.


@Nostalgia

That dude came back.....again :mj4

He was literally safe from a ban until he got the habitual urge to make another horrid F&G thread.


Scarlett Johansson


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Smash

Evangeline Lilly


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Smash

Jodie Comer (chick in my avy)


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Pass.

Eve Torres?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Smash

Bayley


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Smash

Elizabeth Olsen?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Smash.

Gail Kim?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Smash Gail all the way to Canada

Eva Green?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Pass.

Kate Beckinsale?


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Smash

Jessica Biel


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Smash.

Billie Kay?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Smash

Ashley Olsen


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Smash

Elizabeth Olsen?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Smash 

Becky Lynch



Brazilian Jukester said:


> @Nostalgia
> 
> That dude came back.....again :mj4
> 
> He was literally safe from a ban until he got the habitual urge to make another horrid F&G thread.


Poor reecejackox. :mj4


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Pass

Ember Moon


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Pass

Elisha Cuthbert


(this game lost all legitimacy when Eva Green was mentioned on 2 separate occasions and got a Pass both times!)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Who in their fucking right mind said pass to Eva Green?

Anyways, totally smash

Asuka


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Pass

AJ Lee


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pass


Victoria Justice


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Pass

Kendall Jenner


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pass


Gemma Atkinson


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Smash

Hayley Atwell


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash like there is no tomorrow


Kat Dennings


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Smash

Emma Stone


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Pass

Michelle Rodriguez?


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

Smash

Bayley


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Smash

Rhea Ripley


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Pass

Ronda Rousey


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Pass.

Torrie Wilson?


----------



## Mr.Monkey (Jul 12, 2014)

Pass

Emma Watson.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Pass

Sydney Sierota


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

pass 

ruby riot


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pass


Natalie Alyn Lind


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Smash

Elizabeth Gilles


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash

Kira Kosarin


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Smash

Charlotte Flair


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Smash.

Becky Lynch?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash

Traci Brooks


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Pass.

Margot Robbie?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pass


Melissa Benoist


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Smash until I pass...ed out :lol

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pass


Jessica De Couw


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Pass

Katie McGrath


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash


Jessica Nigri


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Smash

Zoe Saldana


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Pass

Katy Perry


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pass


Ana Cheri


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

God Gawd Almighty, ya'll picky..

Piehound Smash!


Emily Blunt


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash


Jessica Alba


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Pass on Alba if she's not Sue Storm.

2003 Jessica Biel?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Smash

Kylie Minogue?


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Pass

Melissa McCarthy


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Pass

Liv Tyler


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

not alexa so obviously pass

January Jones


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Pass

Ellie Kemper


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash

Jessica Chastain


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Pass

Sophie Turner


----------



## thelaughingman (Jul 5, 2016)

Pass

Young Mae Young


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Pass 

Layla


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash the hell out of


Olivia Taylor Dudley


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Smash

Hunter King


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sure Id throw a smash. 

Anna Kournikova


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Smash

Tea Leoni


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Avoid

Jessica Nigri


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

thelaughingman said:


> Pass
> 
> Young Mae Young












She was lovely back in her day,indeed.

Also I think some of you guys need glasses. Butterface Bayley got two smashes while the likes of Asuka,Kylie Minogue and Torrie fucking Wilson got passes....










Alright I'll contribute. 

Smash Jessica Nigri and her fake tits.

Holly Holm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Smash

Io Shirai


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

SMASH.

Nikki Haley


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Pass but maybe it's the outfit in the pic.

Chanel West Coast


----------



## Vectormane (Jun 26, 2019)

Def a smash 


Cardi b


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Pass.

Your next door neighbour?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Major pass.

Miranda May


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Pass 

Betty White


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Pass


Zelina Vega


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Smash

Alexis Kaufman


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Alexa Bliss? Of course! 

Tinashe


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Pass


Nadia Bjorlin


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash

Jordyn Jones


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Smash

Lauren Summer


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash

Anna Faith


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Seems like she's got more plastic in her than a toy factory... but smash... definitely smash.

Diane Lane in 2019


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Pass

Current J-Lo


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pass

Jessica Bartlett


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Pass 

Fatal attraction era glen close


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

smash damn she had beautiful eyes(still does)

Daryl Hannah Splash Era


----------



## WCWBliss (Jul 19, 2018)

Pass

Jennifer Ellison


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

After she lost the weight, smash

60s era Helen Mirren


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Come on Mirren was a full on smash back then


Jenifer Love Hewitt now



seriously... look at Helen Mirren


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Sure, I'd have so much fun with JLH's cans. 

Tori Black


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Tori Black = Smash










Kate Upton?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Pass 

Megan Good


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Smash

Riley Reid


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Cowabunga said:


> Sure, I'd have so much fun with JLH's cans.
> 
> Tori Black





Cowabunga said:


> Smash
> 
> Riley Reid


Both of your entries are pornstars!!!


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

njcam said:


> Both of your entries are pornstars!!!


Is that against the rules or is there some sort of unspoken rule ITT that we're supposed to avoid listing pornstars? If so, I didn't know.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cowabunga said:


> Smash
> 
> Riley Reid


Smash

Mia Khalifa


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash

Hayley Atwell


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Cowabunga said:


> Is that against the rules or is there some sort of unspoken rule ITT that we're supposed to avoid listing pornstars? If so, I didn't know.


Nope disregard that. Put whoever you want.

Pass

Ashley graham


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Smash

Mandy Rose


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

njcam said:


> *Both of your entries are pornstars!!!*





njcam said:


> Tori Black = Smash


One of which you already said you would "Smash". Why the hell does it matter if people list pornstars in the imaginary game of women none of us will ever get with anyway??

What an odd thing to moan about




Cowabunga said:


> Smash
> 
> Mandy Rose


Smash

Hayley Williams


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Ehhh gonna have to pass on this one.

Sofia Vergara


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Cowabunga said:


> *Ehhh gonna have to pass on this one.*
> 
> Sofia Vergara


She is the singer in a band called Paramore






























Cowabunga said:


> Ehhh gonna have to pass on this one.
> 
> Sofia Vergara


I've only just realised that you meant "Pass" as in the context of the game, not that you didn't know who she was!!

I'm dumb!! :lol


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

That accent would annoy me. Pass

Kristin Kreuk


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> One of which you already said you would "Smash". Why the hell does it matter if people list pornstars in the imaginary game of women none of us will ever get with anyway??
> 
> What an odd thing to moan about
> 
> ...



It's cause he's a retard bro , he is so fcking childish , I red repd him so in a fcking childish way he red Reid me fora post I made last year , I think he's still a young child .


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hephaesteus said:


> That accent would annoy me. Pass
> 
> Kristin Kreuk


Smash


Liv Morgan


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Carter84 said:


> Smash
> 
> 
> Liv Morgan


Smash. Hulk smash even! (but in a romantic way obviously) :lol

Paige Van Zant (sp?)


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Smash

Anissa Kate ( pornstar )


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Smash


Alexa Bliss


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Smash

Beyonce


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Pass

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Smash

Terri Runnels


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Smash

Zazie Beetz


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Pass

Asuka :asuka


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Pass 

Ivanka Trump


----------



## GuntherDaBrave (Sep 3, 2019)

Pass

Lily Collins


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Pass 

Chun li


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Smash

Poison


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Isn't she actually a man? Then pass.

Cammy White


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash


Samus Aran


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Smash

Tifa Lockhart


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Smash 

Christie Monteiro


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes.

Michelle McCool


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash

Jill Valentine


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Smash

Christina Hendricks


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Smash

Anne Hathaway


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pass

Christen Harper


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Smash 

Olivia Wilde


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Billie Eilish


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

*Double posted*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pass 

Alexandra Daddario


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Smash until I pass

Minka Kelly


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

pass

Angie Harmon


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> pass
> 
> Angie Harmon


Piehound Smash!!!!

ok..ok.. thinking........


Bayley!?!?!


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Sure, smash. Not one of my faves, but who wouldn't want to have fun with her ass? :lol

Monica Bellucci


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Pass

Charlize Theron


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash

Minka Kelly


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

pass

Carrie ****


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pass

Victoria Justice


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Pass

Ana de Armas


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Smash

Samara Weaving


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Pass

Charly Caruso


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Smash

Salma Hayek


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Smash a thousand times over.

Alison Brie


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

So much Smash

Rosemary


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Pass

Kristen Stewart


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Pass

Karen Gillan


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash


Katie McGrath


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Had to google. Pass.

Elizabeth Banks


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pass

Jenna Coleman


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Smash

Billie Piper (just to keep this Dr Who companion theme going :lol )


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Pass

Karen gillian


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash


Nicola Bryant


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Pass 

Freeman agyeman


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Smash

Yasmine Petty


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

No

Ana Kasparian


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Smash, but ONLY so that I could cum on her face while yelling "Make America Great Again!", which would cause her to freak out. Otherwise, hard pass on that ugly SJW.

<----- Asuka :asuka


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Smash 

Liv Morgan


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Smash

Tegan Nox


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Kratosx23 said:


> Smash, but ONLY so that I could cum on her face while yelling "Make America Great Again!", which would cause her to freak out. Otherwise, hard pass on that ugly SJW.
> 
> <----- Asuka :asuka


I don't think she's ugly at all. She's hot and has very nice breasts. She seems a bit annoying and obnoxious but I bet she's great in the sack. 

Anyway, Liv Morgan? Eh gonna pass on that one.

EDIT: Ninja'd. 

Tegan Nox? Pass

Layla El


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just a personal opinion. Does nothing for me. :shrug 

Besides, ugly also describes her personality, not just her looks. It's a turn off.

Smash.

Trish Stratus (prime)


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Kratosx23 said:


> Just a personal opinion. Does nothing for me. :shrug
> 
> Besides, ugly also describes her personality, not just her looks. It's a turn off.
> 
> ...


Fair enough, don't worry! Yeah she's annoying. But I'd still fuck her anyway :lol

Trish in her prime? Sure even if she's plastic af.

Olivia Wilde


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash


Aubrey Plaza


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Pass

Jessica Chaistain


----------



## FSL (Mar 4, 2014)

Smash

Hope Solo


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Pass

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Pass

Chloe grace moretz


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Pass

Bebe Rexha


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pass


Helga Lovekaty


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Smash

Alexander daddario


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hephaesteus said:


> Smash
> 
> Alexandra daddario


Smash


Cristina Scabbia


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Pass

Salma Hayek


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Smash

Bianca Andreescu


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pass


Willa Holland


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Pass

Anna Kournikova


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

InexorableJourney said:


> Pass
> 
> Anna Kournikova







Smash

Jordyn Jones


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Pass she looks too much like a kid.

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

pass

current Courtney Cox


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash

Peyton R. List


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

pass

Cassandra Scerbo


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Pass

Frieda Pinto


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pass

Chloe Bennett


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

pass

Missy Elliott


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pass

Katie Cassidy


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Pass

Rosie Jones


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

pass

prime Sable


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Pass

Emilia Clarke


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Smash in the Ass!

Chloe Moretz


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

It would be a guilty smash but Id smash

Sophie Turner


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

smash 

rosie o donnell


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pass


Lucy Pinder


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Of course. SMASH!

Tia Carrere in her prime


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash

Kelly Hu


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Pass

Lisa Marie Varon


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pass

Alexa Scout


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pass


Hilary Duff


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Pass 


Emilia Clark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pass


Jennette McCurdy


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

SMASH especially a few years ago when she was thicker! :gasm


Liz Gillies


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Smash

Aubrey Kate


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Pass

Paula garces


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Pass

Jill Wagner


----------



## hmmm488 (Sep 1, 2016)

Pass

Donald Trump


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Id want to say smash but Im gonna pass doesn't seem like hed be a gentle lover.

Jenny McCarthy from her playboy days.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Hell, I'd SMASH Jenny when she was on Two and a Half Men!











Pre Hep Pam Anderson?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash


Pre Bad Face Job Nikki Cox


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Pass

Desperado era Salma hayek


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Heck, Id smash her now


Ariel Winter


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Pass

Sarah Rafferty, the redhead from Suits.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Pass

Melissa O'Neil


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pass


Christina Hendricks


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Pass

Elizabeth Gillies


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh hell yes smash


Kat Dennings


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Smash

Beth Behrs


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Pass

Kylie Jenner


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Maggie Gyllenhaal?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash


Melissa Benoist


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

nope

Kirsten dunst


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Smash

Blake Lively


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Georgina Haig?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Smash

Sophia Bush


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Smash with the intensity of a thousand suns....


Nobin?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Pass

Taylor Davis

https://www.instagram.com/taylorbethdavis/?hl=en


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

pass 

Ellie goulding


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pass

Autumn Reeser


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Pass

'Prime' Kelly LeBrock


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pass


Gemma Arterton


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Smash the hell out of that 

Duchess meghan markle


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sure why not


Michelle Ryan


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Smash 

Kat Dennings


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

pass


Kiera Knightley


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Pass

Samara Weaving


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I would very much like to interview her. She's awesome.

Um... converse? 

Eva Green


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash

Sabrina Lynn


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Pass

Isla Fisher


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

SMASH

Hilarie Burton


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pass



Jamie Chung


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

SMASH

Constance Wu


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash


Olivia Munn


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Smash

Zazie Beetz


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash

70s Barbara Bach


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

PASS 

Tania Raymonde


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pass



Anna Hutchison


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Smash

Evangeline Lily


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash

Chrysti Ane


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

SMASH

Billie Jo Powers


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash


Sarah Michelle Geller


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Smash 


Betty Boop


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pass


Jessica Bartlett


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Smash

Camilla Cabello


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Triple Smash 

Minka Kelly


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash

Madison Pettis


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

That's jailbait...
Pass

Madison Beer


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Smash

Jaime Alexander


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

virus21 said:


> Smash
> 
> Madison Pettis


NVM shes 21. Thats legal SMASH


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> That's jailbait...
> Pass


She's 21


Smash

Willa Holland


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Smash 

Hilary Duff


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Pass

Tricia Helfer


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash



Janina Gavankar


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Pass

Jessica rabbit


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Pass

Patricia Stratigeas


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Smash

Julia Voth(Jill Valentine Model)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Smash

Jeri Ryan


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash, even now

Autumn Falls


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I would smash till I had no more fluids in my body. She's just...

Melody Marks


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash


Gemma Atkinson


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Smash

Leah gotti


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash


Lana Rhoades


----------



## hmmm488 (Sep 1, 2016)

Smash

Mama June


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Pass

Tess Holliday


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pass


Gal Gadot


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

smash

Danielle Nicolet


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash

Conor Leslie


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Pass 

Mother Teresa


----------



## Cataclysm (Sep 8, 2019)

pass 

Rod "He Hate Me" Smart


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

pass

Josh Peck


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:kobe

pass

Bella Hadid


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Smash

Gigi Hadid


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Smash

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## Cataclysm (Sep 8, 2019)

Smush

Anna Kendrick


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Pass

Leslie jones


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Pass

Ella Roberts


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Smash 

Anna Kournikova


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Smash 

Bianca Lawson


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash

Natalie Alyn Lind


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Pass

Crystal Reed


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

This thread cracks me up. The amount of people who would "pass" on girls looking a hundred times better than them :heston


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> This thread cracks me up. The amount of people who would "pass" on girls looking a hundred times better than them :heston


I know right. Talk about odd standards. Or they're just trolling.



InexorableJourney said:


> Pass
> 
> Crystal Reed


Smash


Torrie Wilson


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Smash

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash


Louisa Khovanski


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Smash

Angie Varona


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash

Christen Harper


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Smash

Sofia Bevarly


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash

Ariana Grande


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Pass

Kristine Leahy


----------

